# Close to remembrance day



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lest we forget .................

YouTube - Take Two Minutes


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> World War II Vintage Ads & Posters
> Interesting some of the environmental overtones.


Unbelievable.

I'm surprised Health Canada isn't currently using a variation of that ad.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Remember this was also a time when they wanted anti-sub ships in Lake Winnipeg to fight off German U-Boats....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We needed them here off the coast of NL .......... which was not part of Canada back then, so we stood alone .......... with guns aimed off shore to protect the convoys.


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

My favorite surrealist war propaganda poster.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gilles said:


> My favorite surrealist war propaganda poster.


I recall their commercials ........... "I'd walk a mile for a Camel." XX)tptptptp


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> World War II Vintage Ads & Posters
> Interesting some of the environmental overtones.


After seeing some of the ads that were designed to help conserve and recycle resources which were needed in the war effort I finally figured out how we can, as a planet, get everyone onside to save the environment - WWIII.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Gilles said:


> My favorite surrealist war propaganda poster.


Morning GIles, no subliminal messages there, no sireee! Wonder what the advertising police would think of that ad today?


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

Rps said:


> Morning GIles, no subliminal messages there, no sireee! Wonder what the advertising police would think of that ad today?


Hi Rps,

I'm sure you're aware of this phenomenon called _self-censorship_ in the media...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Gilles said:


> Hi Rps,
> 
> I'm sure you're aware of this phenomenon called _self-censorship_ in the media...


Hi Giles, I thought that was like the Susquash, rarely seen and something you believe exists or, after 6 beers, no is exists.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> English Russia Children of War
> Child Soldiers
> TOY SOLDIERS : Achillees blogs on sulekha
> 
> :-(​


UNICEF has come out against the practice of using children as soldiers. :-( Let children be children.


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> UNICEF has come out against the practice of using children as soldiers.


Some are using children as soldiers but also as factory workers, domestic help and sex "workers". Did you see _Sex Traffic_ (David Yates, GB/Canada, 2004) yesterday on the CBC ? Apparently more than 50,000 girls and very young women are more or less kidnapped (offered a job in London or New York, for instance) mainly from Eastern Europe *each year*. There was a scene where a _passeur_ was on the verge of getting arrested by the Italian maritime police ; he simply threw all the young women overboard so he could escape.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I recall their commercials ........... "I'd walk a mile for a Camel." XX)tptptptp


DR.G. in a recent survey of all the men who tried camels 99.9 % prefer women.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> DR.G. in a recent survey of all the men who tried camels 99.9 % prefer women.


Wonder what the stats might be for Marlboro?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Wonder what the stats might be for Marlboro?


Man! I don't know.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It is too bad that this thread has deteriorated into the weird, kids with guns and the puns. Remembrance Day is a somber time to respect our war dead and the sacrifice they made. This thread isn't doing it. 

The disrespect saddens me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> It is too bad that this thread has deteriorated into the weird, kids with guns and the puns. Remembrance Day is a somber time to respect our war dead and the sacrifice they made. This thread isn't doing it.
> 
> The disrespect saddens me.


Amen. I would like to see the two minutes of silence be nation-wide and not just at the memorials. Wherever we are, we should stand (if possible) and remain silent out of respect for all those who have fought and died, and for those who continue to serve.

Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Take Two Minutes


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Kids with guns? They were soldiers.


No they're not soldiers, they're children put up to what they believe to be a "game" by so-called adults.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> No they're not soldiers, they're children put up to what they believe to be a "game" by so-called adults.


I agree with Sinc on this point. Children are not soldiers and have no business being soldiers. I support UNICEF's views about child soldiers and child labor.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

SINC said:


> No they're not soldiers, they're children put up to what they believe to be a "game" by so-called adults.


Perhaps MCB was commenting on the horrors of war. In any case your point is taken, and this thread could stand to be re-initiated, as its intent is a worthy one.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------

